# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello from the Great NW

## khleisure

Hi everyone,

      Regular Excel user as a Rep in the Sporting Goods Field and just getting my feet wet a bit with VBA, Macro's, User Forms, Command Buttons and the gammet.   Look forward to any/all replies that can help with any problem solving I may encounter.  Thus far, I've been trying to post a request for help but, am being denied access for some reason.  Figured it might be that I need to Intro myself?   :Smilie:   So, here I am.

Thanks,
khleisure

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.  

You should not be facing any problems while posting a question, even if you have or have not put in an intro note.

What error are you getting?

----------


## khleisure

I'm trying to post a msg along with some code that I'm having a problem with however, I keep getting an error that says I do not have access to that page and I may need to sign in?  Yet, I'm signed in and posting.  So, I've tried posting my msg & code on a couple of the different topic forums cause it most likely applies to a couple of them but, still get the exact same message and error?  I admit it's my first post aside from my intro.  Intro worked great but, the other is not?  Not sure what I'm doing wrong currently?  Thanks for your reply and help

----------


## khleisure

I know it's against the rules but, I could possibly try posting my inquiry and code here in one of these replies for testing purposes only and maybe there's a reason I'm being denied access?  But, I'm allowed to post here thus far in the intro section.  Possibly I've not coded/wrapped something correctly?  or something is keeping it from being accepted?  I'm a rule follower so, just trying to get it all to work.  TIA, khleisure

----------


## arlu1201

Hey khleisure,

Maybe some IP address problem.  I will get it checked.  You can post it here and i will move it to the appropriate sub-forum.

----------


## khleisure

It's become obvious that I have something wrong with the post I'm trying to make as it was forbidden to be posted here as well.  Is there a limit to the overall size of the post?  Maybe I've exceeded the limit?  I will try go post it in 2 parts with my query followed by my code to see if that works?  Again, Thank You for the help and not trying to create issue.  Just a Newb and learning here as well!  TIA, Khleisure

----------


## khleisure

Apologize for my delay in posting as I noted above.  I've been blocked or showed the site was down for the past hour.  I finally rebooted my dsl modem and now it'a back up and working again.  I'm assuming everything is on my end currently.  I will attempt to post my queries and code once again here.  TIA, KH

----------


## arlu1201

You need to post your question as well.  I will copy over your question & code to a new thread for you.

----------


## khleisure

Thanks for the help Arlette and sorry for the delay.  I had to retype my question/query due to an error in my first.  I ended up trying the code and it worked....leaving me to understand I had something in original query that was not allowing permission to be posted.  Thanks again for working with this Newbie and very much appreciated!   :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Your new thread is here - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...to-target.html

I will ask the technical team tomorrow to check if your IP has been blocked.

----------


## khleisure

Thanks again Arlette and, once again, very much appreciated.  I'm not sure what I did to possibly have my IP potentially blocked and it very well could have been on my end here?  I live out in the country with dsl as my only option for HS Internet.  I was able to access all other web sites and led to believe the site was possibly down (weird coincidence if so?) so, I decided to re-boot my dsl modem which allowed me to access the site once again.  I must have had something in my query notes the site did not like that would not allow it to be posted and kept giving me access denied msg and error?  Again, not intentional on my behalf and just trying to follow all rules while learning here from the experts.  I will look to the new thread and Thanks so much once again.  If the site would allow me to star your reputation more than once before someone else, it would certainly be a 1000x right now!  Thanks again, khleisure

----------


## arlu1201

Glad to be of help to you.

----------

